# Reuben - neutered male rabbit - Nottingham



## Burrowed Hearts Rescue (Jun 29, 2016)

Reuben came to us as an unclaimed stray who was handed in to a vets.
We've had him neutered and hes getting vaccinated tomorrow. He's approximately 6 months old.
He's a very friendly boy who loves to be stroked. He's easily handled too.






We're based in Thorneywood, Nottingham.
If you're interested in offering him a home email me at [email protected]
Visit our website for more info and set-up ideas www.burrowedheartsrescue.com/rabbits


----------



## WrabbitHerder (Sep 14, 2015)

I have enough rabbits for now, but i just wanted to say that he is lovely looking, and i hope he gets a nice home soon!


----------



## Burrowed Hearts Rescue (Jun 29, 2016)

He's still looking for a home!


----------



## Burrowed Hearts Rescue (Jun 29, 2016)

Now rehomed to join a pair of buns, bonding going great so far


----------

